# Cheap but good hand/toe warmer packs



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

The cold is hitting this year sooner than local homeless services have expected, and they simply haven't been ready with cold weather gear or shelter. When I went through my stores I had more warmer packs than I needed and donated some, but I'm realizing it doesn't even constitute a drop in the bucket of what's needed.

Can anyone point me toward a really good bulk deal that I can put straight in the donation bins? I don't have much cash to spare, but I know need when I see it and I want to do what I can.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Did you check ebay or amazon? Also good Mylar blankets are a big help and they are cheap.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you. I'll check at the dollar store today too.


----------

